# NOT MINE Focal KRX2



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Focal 165KRX2 K2 Power 16.5cm Component Car Speakers | eBay


----------



## Catfish Beach (Dec 22, 2011)

I am gonna have to watch this one.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I had paid $750 US for mine when they first came out on ebay. If you look at the auction it says no shipping to United states... dang. Hell of a good price.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I had paid $750 US for mine when they first came out on ebay. If you look at the auction it says no shipping to United states... dang. Hell of a good price.


Hmmm it was available to be shipped here for $120.00 us dollars. Wonder why its not available anymore


----------

